# Automatisation envoie mail



## apple-92 (6 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je souhaitais savoir s'il était possible par un moyen ou un autre (règles mail, apple script, automator), de mettre en place des schémas complexes d'envoie, de classement, de réponses automatiques de mail.

Le cas en question serait celui-ci :


Réception d'une "mission" par l'adresse mail
Transfert à une liste de personne en fonction du nom figurant dans l'objet 
Réponse d'une personne de la liste acceptant la mission. Réponse automatique de confirmation. 
Automatiquement les personnes qui répondent ultérieurement reçoivent un message prenant en compte la précédente acceptation. 

Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair.

Du coup, je voulais savoir selon vous quel serait le moyen de parvenir à cela


----------



## les_innommables66 (6 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Avec Mail -> Préférences -> Règles, tu peux :

selon un ou plusieurs critères "mission" appliqués à tes mails, renvoyer un message à plusieurs personnes prédéfinies 
sur un critère de "réponse à la mission" (mais lequel ?), faire une réponse automatique
La difficulté dans ton cas sera peut-être de bien définir les critères exacts à appliquer ?
En complément, si les actions de Mail ne sont pas suffisantes, une règle Mail peut déclencher un AppleScript, qui peut envoyer des mails, ou bien activer lui-même une appli Automator (sans doute plus facile à programmer qu'un AppleScript si tu n'en as jamais fait ?).

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------

